# GPS Gerät in Norge; notwendig,besser, unnötig ?



## Dorschrobby (9. Mai 2003)

Hallöchen,

fahre im September nach Norwegen, würdet ihr mir die Anschaffung eines GPS - Gerätes empfehlen ?
Wenn ja, was sollte es können, bzw. was muß es können ?


Bye:a 
Robert

PS: Hatte nur einmal auf einem Mietboot in Dänemark ein GPS mit Kartenplotter, war schon gut. Sind, glaube ich aber "Sauteuer":c , was kostet denn etwas brauchbares?


----------



## Stonie (9. Mai 2003)

Hallo Robert,

also ich bin bei GPS selber gerade noch in der "lernphase" :q 

ABER

alleine aus Gründen der Sicherheit solltest du dir eins anschaffen  

und ich habe das Lowrance Global Nav12 und hier im Board lernen die mir das gerade und ich finde es immer besser...

aber ich denke die Profis können dir da auf jedenfall super helfen.


----------



## ThomasL (9. Mai 2003)

Hallo Robert#h 

Ich habe so ein Kombigerät, Lowrance LCX-15 ist Echolot, GPS und Kartenplotter in einem, ich möchte es nicht mehr missen, auch wenn's teuer war. Ohne ist das auffinden von Unterwasserbergen weiter draussen nicht möglich und auch Stellen näher am Ufer, wo man sich noch anhand von Inseln, Leuchttürmen, etc. orientieren kann, ist die Stelle viel schneller gefunden als wenn man mit der Seekarte und Echolot suchen muss.

Gruss
Thomas


----------



## Jirko (9. Mai 2003)

*ja und nein*

alles in allem ist gps schon eine geniale sache:

pro:

- hotspots können gezielt wieder angefahren werden (das hauptargument vieler gps besitzer)
- vorbereitung für die angeltouren ist optimal
- bei weiten ausfahrten unabdingbar! wenn du drauf verzichtest und das risiko eingehst, dennoch weite fahrten zu unternehmen, brauchst du dich nicht wundern, wenn du auf einmal die lange lady mit der fackel in der hand in sichtweite hast :q :q :q

contra:
- anschaffungspreis - und das ist wohl das einzige contra...

unverzichtbar in norge sind:
- floatinganzug
- handy auf´m kahn mit der nummer vom vermieter
- never alone
- echolot (z.b: lowrance ab 80er oder 90er serie)
- pinkeleimer :q 
- was für die kehle und den magend
- und was für die fische :q

- und gps setzt allem die krone auf!

ich persönlich habe NOCH kein gps. ich suche halt lieber "die nadel im heuhaufen" mit meinem lowrance :q.

wer weiß,
- wo die fische zu suchen sind
- welche nahrung sie bevorzugen
- schlüße aus der witterung ziehen kann
- wie er welchen zielfisch zu fangen hat
- ...

der kommt halt auch ohne gps aus.

heißt aber nicht, daß ich mir keines anschaffen werden. ich überlege halt noch (aus sicherheitsaspekten). ich habe bis dato auch sehr gut ohne gps gefangen.


----------



## Dorsch1 (9. Mai 2003)

Ein GPS ist schon aus Sicherheitsgründen eine Anschaffung wert.
Bleibst Du mal auf See mit defektem Motor liegen gibst Du Deine Daten über Handy durch und ruckzuck bist Du ausfindig gemacht.
Bei schlechter Wetterlage kann es Lebensrettend sein.
Das allein ist schon ein Hauptgrund für ein GPS.

Alles andere wurde eigendlich schon gesagt.


----------



## Dorschrobby (9. Mai 2003)

*lotsen ?*

Servus,

das kostet nur 99 Euro ?
Hab im Hafen in Fynshav jemanden gefragt der mir einen viel teureren Preis genannt hat.
Kann das Gerät einen dann bei Nebel ( hab ich in Dänemark leider auch schon erlebt, Schluck  !) "dirigieren ? 
Also ich das ich anhand einer Anzeige die Richtung bestimmt bekomme ?

Scheenes Wocheend 
:a 
Robert


----------



## HeinzJuergen (9. Mai 2003)

Beim "muß" (Jirko) würde ich den Floatinganzug durch eine ohnmachtssichere Schwimmweste ersetzen. Ansonsten OK#6 
Heinz Jürgen


----------



## Blenni (9. Mai 2003)

Seit dem ich im plötzlich aufkommenden Nebel ca. 1 Stunde die Durchfahrt zwischen 2 Inseln gesucht habe, ist mein Gagellan immer mit im Boot. Zum Auffinden von Angelstellen nutze ich es aber eher selten.
Gruß Blenni


----------



## Fischbox (9. Mai 2003)

Moin!!!



> Ein GPS ist schon aus Sicherheitsgründen eine Anschaffung wert.



...genau das ist in meinen Augen "the jumping point" !!!  

Den vielen Nebelstorys könnte ich auch noch eine hinzufügen, aber ich war zum Zeitpunkt meiner Geschichte schon Besitzer eines GPS (Garmin 12) und daher hat die Story kaum Dramatik, denn ich habe meinen Heimathafen ohne Probleme wiedergefunden. Ohne GPS hätte ich sie wegen zu viel Dramatik vielleicht gar nicht schreiben können. #t 

Das man die Hotspots problemlos findet und auch wiederfindet ist natürlich auch ein äußerst angenehmer Nebeneffekt, den ich mittlerweile nicht mehr missen möchte:g  !

Kauf Dir eins!!!!!!!


----------



## Kunze (9. Mai 2003)

Hallo!

Auch mich bekommt niemand mehr ohne GPS auf`s Boot.

Da kann im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes dein Leben dran hängen.

Das man damit auch fischverdächtige Stellen findet, macht die Sache noch viel reizvoller.

Kauf dir ein`s, du wirst es nie bereuen.

PS: Geht auch hervorragend beim Pilzesammeln, wenn der Wald nicht ganz so dicht ist.

Habe mein Auto so immer perfekt wieder gefunden.  #h


----------



## Dorsch1 (9. Mai 2003)

Jo Bernd und die kleinen Pilze gibst Du dann auch ein und wenn sie groß sind findest Du sie schnell wieder.:q :q :q


----------



## Kunze (9. Mai 2003)

Hallo!

@ Dorsch1: Gute Idee. :m #h


----------



## andreasm (9. Mai 2003)

*GPS*

ein GPS sollte man sich aus Sicherheitsgründen anschaffen. Ich finde es auch toll auch eine gute Stelle wiederzufinden (auch Löcher, Wände oä unter Wasser).

Ich hatte kurze Zeit ein Global Nav12 war mir zu schwer und zu groß. Deshalb habe ich das Gerät über ebay wieder abgestossen.

Ich habe mit ein Garmin GEKO 201 zugelegt. Das Teil war echt super im Einsatz. Zusätzlich kann das GeKo 201 mit dem PC verbunden werden (das 101 nicht).
Damit konnte man das Gerät schon zuhaus mit Daten füttern.

(diese haben mir zwar nicht viel genützt aber Spass gemacht hat es allemal)

Geko 201: Klein, auch zum Wandern oä.einsetzbar, und nach Meinung war auch der Empfänger empfindlicher als beim NAV12.
(Geko 201 Preis ab 180€)
 :b


----------



## HUGO2 (11. Mai 2003)

*GPS-Gerät in Norge;notwendig,besser,unnötig ?*

Hey,
ich hatte voriges Jahr das eTrex von Garmin mit in Norge und es hat mir sehr geholfen die gespeicherten Fischgründe wiederzufinden und die Drift systematisch zu wiederholen.
Für Nebelfelder habe ich es zwar noch nicht benötigt ,aber das
kann ja schnell einmal erforderlich werden, wie Du aus den Berichten der 
anderen Boardies ersehen kannst.
Noch ein Tipp übe den praktischen Einsatz auf dem Trockenen
in der Heimat (zum Suche des Pkw auf einem großen Parkplatz oder Pilzsuche )und du erparst Dir Zeit in Norge.
Petri Heil !
(HUGO 2-der südöstlichste Angler Deutschlands)


----------

